# Need Sno-Way module



## DannyRay (Nov 15, 2021)

I'm in need of a Sno-Way control module # 96105084. If you have one please reply here or at [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

*RECEIVER MODULE IS NO LONGER AVAILABLE, YOU MUST UPGRADE TO THE PRO CONTROL 2*
YOU WILL ALSO NEED TO UPGRADE THE HYDRAULIC PUMP SOLENOID HARNESS

From the net


----------

